# Tipster on tennis, basketball and football,



## Antonio4 (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi all, I am a tipster from Portugal. I will use this topic to post and record all my betting tips!
Best of luck all!


----------



## Antonio4 (Apr 15, 2022)

All my stakes are flat, 1 unit, unless stated otherwise.

Tennis.
Monte Carlo.
Tsitsipas Outright Winner.
Odds: 3.20.


----------



## Antonio4 (Apr 18, 2022)

Antonio4 said:


> All my stakes are flat, 1 unit, unless stated otherwise.
> 
> Tennis.
> Monte Carlo.
> ...


----------



## Antonio4 (Apr 18, 2022)

Profit: +2.2U


----------



## Antonio4 (Apr 26, 2022)

Tennis  / Thiem vs Bonzi

Today a perfect chance for Dominic Thiem to finally get a win against a player who barely can win any match on the main tour.
Thiem was rusty against Millman but I watched the match and he showed good signs on his way to come back to top level.

I'm confident Thiem wins this match.

Thiem -2.5 games @ 1.72.


----------



## Antonio4 (May 31, 2022)

Antonio4 said:


> Tennis  / Thiem vs Bonzi
> 
> Today a perfect chance for Dominic Thiem to finally get a win against a player who barely can win any match on the main tour.
> Thiem was rusty against Millman but I watched the match and he showed good signs on his way to come back to top level.
> ...


Bad pick.


----------



## Antonio4 (May 31, 2022)

Profit: +1.2U


----------



## Antonio4 (May 31, 2022)

I am thinking, Carlos Alcaraz to win the French Open at 3.30 is pretty good.

I will keep the higher odds play.

1 Unit on Alcaraz outright @ 3.30.


----------



## Antonio4 (Jun 1, 2022)

Bad beat here, didn't expect Zverev to rise on the occasion, he was firing all cylinders yesterday.


----------



## Antonio4 (Jun 1, 2022)

Profit: +0.2U


----------



## Giresse (Jun 2, 2022)

Do you have any tip for the UEFA Nations league ?


----------

